# Thomson Modem ports freigeben?



## Rurdo (25. August 2011)

Hey leute,
da ich mir gedacht habe, das PCGH forum braucht einen TS3 server, und ich nix dazu gefunden habe, bin ich gerade fleissig am aufbauen!
Nur, ich muss ein paar ports öffnen, Firewall ist bereits alles offen!
Nun muss ich über den Router die ports öffnen, wie?
Hab nen Thomson router...


----------



## robbe (25. August 2011)

Hast du nun nur nen Modem oder auch nen Router? Überschrift und Beitrag wiedersprechen sich da ein wenig.


----------



## Rurdo (25. August 2011)

Ha, es ist ein Router, aber gleichzeitig ein Modem...
ein 2(vll sogar 3) in 1 ding...


----------



## robbe (25. August 2011)

Welches Modell denn genau?

Normalerweiße greifst du einfach über den Browser auf den Router zu. Ip-Adresse müsste auf dem Gerät stehen. In den Einstellungen findet sich dann mit Sicherheit auch ein Punkt Names Portfreigabe oder Portweiterleitung.


----------



## Rurdo (25. August 2011)

ja. soweit kenn ich mich auch aus... bin ja kein idiot... in den Einstellungen sind auch 3 sachen zur auswahl :
Port Filtering
Forwarding
Port triggering

und bei allen 3 weiß ich leider nich was ich da eingeben muss... weil der ne erste und ne letzte portnummer will.. und ich mich generell dort nicht auskenne -.-


----------



## robbe (25. August 2011)

Probiers mal beim Forwarding. was will der Router denn da von dir alles wissen?


----------



## Rurdo (25. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so siehts aus

EDIT: ich sehe gerade, vielleicht sollte ich nächstes mal meine Fav. leiste wegradieren


----------



## Rurdo (25. August 2011)

Habe jetzt die Ports freigegeben... geht immernoch nicht.. -.-


----------



## Rurdo (25. August 2011)

Ports sind immernoch zu -.- ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll...


----------

